# kernel make problem

## ichbinsisyphos

```
# make menuconfig

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/fixdep

scripts/basic/fixdep.c: In function 'traps':

scripts/basic/fixdep.c:377: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

scripts/basic/fixdep.c:379: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

/bin/sh: line 1:  7476 Segmentation fault      scripts/basic/fixdep scripts/basic/.fixdep.d scripts/basic/fixdep 'gcc -Wp,-MD,scripts/basic/.fixdep.d -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer     -o scripts/basic/fixdep scripts/basic/fixdep.c  ' > scripts/basic/.fixdep.tmp

make[1]: *** [scripts/basic/fixdep] Error 139

make: *** [scripts_basic] Error 2
```

Can anybody make any sense of this?

----------

## Mike Hunt

please post your emerge --info 

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

 *Mike Hunt wrote:*   

> please post your emerge --info 

 Here you go:

```
Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.1, glibc-2.10.1-r0, 2.6.28-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.28-gentoo-r6-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_M_CPU_000_@_2.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 19 Sep 2009 23:45:02 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p33

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.9-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6.2-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.4.3-r3

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2, 1.11

sys-devel/binutils:  2.19.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=prescott -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/var/tmp/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/sunrise"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter midi mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="ptp2" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev intel vesa"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

Does anybody have an idea? Could it be a problem with the latest GCC?

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

 *ichbinsisyphos wrote:*   

> Does anybody have an idea? Could it be a problem with the latest GCC?

 No it's not. The same after a downgrade.

----------

## Mike Hunt

have you tried moving the .config file and running make mrproper && make defconfig

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

Yes I tried, also without config, on completely fresh sources. Also on git-sources. All the same.

----------

## cach0rr0

try changing -Os to -O2

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

-O2 was one of the first things I tried, actually I recompiled world with it.

It's weird, it seems to work, when I re-set the symlink after each boot ...

----------

